# When I get a letter for a subscribed thread, all links bring me to the first page instead of...



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

When I get a letter for a subscribed thread, all links bring me to the first page instead of where I left off.

I click the link under the following statement in my e-mail
_
These following posts were made to the thread:
************_

and I get the very first post on the very first page instead of the post that I clicked.

It always worked before the redesign.

Is it something I'm doing, browser settings, or a bug in the new forum?

Thanks,
Notes


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

I have noticed that too and brought this to Harri's attention.


----------



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks Kim,

Glad it's not my problem. As long as Harri knows, I'll be patient.

Notes


----------



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

*When subscribing to a thread, the e-mail link brings me back to the first page ...*

When subscribing to a thread, the e-mail link brings me back to the first page instead of the entry that I clicked on.

True it's not a major problem, but on those long threads where a lot of people have responded since my last visit, it can be a bit of a pain to find where I left off.

I reported this a month or so ago, and it still isn't working.

Is there any ETA on when it will get fixed?

Thanks!

Notes ♫


----------



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: When subscribing to a thread, the e-mail link brings me back to the first page ...*

No comment?

Is it perhaps something I'm doing wrong, or wrong with my e-mail client?

Thanks.

Notes ♫


----------



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

It's been a couple of months. Any fix expected?

It's very inconvenient when a dozen or more people have posted after my last post.

Thanks.

Notes


----------



## Agent27 (Mar 30, 2003)

Similarly, when I search for member posts, the links take me to the threads they've posted in and not the actual posts themselves like they used to.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

notes_norton said:


> When I get a letter for a subscribed thread, all links bring me to the first page instead of where I left off.
> 
> I click the link under the following statement in my e-mail
> _These following posts were made to the thread:
> ...


Subscription problem is now fixed. 


Agent27 said:


> Similarly, when I search for member posts, the links take me to the threads they've posted in and not the actual posts themselves like they used to.


 Search for member posts problem is now fixed.


----------



## notes_norton (Jun 5, 2006)

*Thank you very much!!!*

Notes


----------

